
How  to Upgrade Your Office Using Science - floown
http://www.slideshare.net/floown/5-ways-to-upgrade-your-office-using-science
======
Finnucane
I would expect my upgraded-with-science office to not need PowerPoint slides.
Srlsy, should I take advice from someone who thinks PP on the web is a good
idea?

~~~
floown
Never underestimate the power of good Powerpoint. Or in this case a Keynote...

